# old briggs no spark



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

i've just finished replacing both the magneto and the points on my 1970's briggs snowblower engine... only to find that it still has no spark when I use a spark tester... 
any ideas?


----------



## chickering435 (Aug 21, 2015)

Most new magnetos now I believe are electronic ignition so no need for points. I would try where the wires clip on to the magneto pull the wires off and test it. I have and old Briggs rototiller from the 60's and with all new components like you no spark pulled the wires spark. I believe any wires you have are grounding it.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Need engine numbers and part number of the coil you put on to start with.


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

chickering435 said:


> Most new magnetos now I believe are electronic ignition so no need for points. I would try where the wires clip on to the magneto pull the wires off and test it. I have and old Briggs rototiller from the 60's and with all new components like you no spark pulled the wires spark. I believe any wires you have are grounding it.


i got an aftermarket without the electronic. don't trust it.
clip on to the magneto? mine are all integrated into the magneto... i already cut the kill wire. i'll take a look, see if there are any other wires.


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

AVB said:


> Need engine numbers and part number of the coil you put on to start with.


it shouldn't be needed, unless you're giving me specific parts.


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

joek0617 said:


> it shouldn't be needed, unless you're giving me specific parts.


unless you're trying to look up the diagram?


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

joek0617 said:


> i've just finished replacing both the magneto and the points on my 1970's briggs snowblower engine... only to find that it still has no spark when I use a spark tester...
> any ideas?


If the gap is set small enough, the magneto produces a high voltage when the slot goes past causing a large drop in inductance and a large rise in voltage.


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

sunnysky50m said:


> If the gap is set small enough, the magneto produces a high voltage when the slot goes past causing a large drop in inductance and a large rise in voltage.


yes, i understand how a magneto works. it's set to .01", per spec.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Check the spark plug wire with a multimeter, it should be somewhere in the range of 2k and 5k ohms (if you can find a tech manual for your model use the correct spec.). Check the plug too (it's rare but sometimes even new plugs are defective).

Make sure the magneto magnets are still good and the flywheel is in the proper position. Make sure the points are gapped and something like a spring is not missing and holding them open or closed. Make sure the condenser wire is not loose.


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

MPR said:


> Check the spark plug wire with a multimeter, it should be somewhere in the range of 2k and 5k ohms (if you can find a tech manual for your model use the correct spec.). Check the plug too (it's rare but sometimes even new plugs are defective).
> 
> Make sure the magneto magnets are still good and the flywheel is in the proper position. Make sure the points are gapped and something like a spring is not missing and holding them open or closed. Make sure the condenser wire is not loose.


will do. thanks.i'll just replace the plug, it's a bit old. should I tst it to the kill wire, or the breaker lead?


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

okay, the reading between thge block and the plug wire was 2.8k... while disconnected...


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

looks to be a *130202 if anyone cares...*

i've readjusted everything, just to double check... still zero spark. should ai try a voltmeter reading?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

To test you need a meter capable of reading at the least 20,000 volts as when these coils are working they produce around 15Kv on high voltage lead (plug wire). 

The solid state coil for the 130000 series is Briggs PN 397358. If this is coil you installed make sure you didn't install it upside down. Also for test purposes disconnect any wires attached to the kill terminal.

Originally you posted


> i got an aftermarket without the electronic. don't trust it. clip on to the magneto? mine are all integrated into the magneto... i already cut the kill wire. i'll take a look, see if there are any other wires.[\quote]
> 
> IF this is the case that you was able the older style without the electronics it will not work; unless, the points set or an ignitor is used. Coils without the electronics built-in requires an external trigger.


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

AVB said:


> To test you need a meter capable of reading at the least 20,000 volts as when these coils are working they produce around 15Kv on high voltage lead (plug wire).
> 
> The solid state coil for the 130000 series is Briggs PN 397358. If this is coil you installed make sure you didn't install it upside down. Also for test purposes disconnect any wires attached to the kill terminal.
> 
> ...


----------

